# Epson r230 printer only prints blank pages



## somegadollar (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello This is my first post. First of all this is a Hawaiian-400 epson r230 t shirt printer. The image link is: https://www.google.com/search?q=hawaiian-400+epson+r230+t+shirt+printer&biw=1024&bih=672&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=XQTAVJvhDIylNo6Dg5AM&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#imgrc=n0IwbzyAGs-IYM%253A%3BQasvx3QoEJ8L2M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi01.i.aliimg.com%252Fwsphoto%252Fv20%252F664520973_1%252FMultifunctional-font-b-Epson-b-font-font-b-r230-b-font-font-b-printer-b-font.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.aliexpress.com%252Fprice%252Fepson-r230-printer_price.html%3B610%3B610 I use a CISS and the print head was clogged really bag and I removed printhead to clean it. Finally I unclogged printhead and replaced it. Now I notice that it only prints blank pages. The printer ran great a month ago but now it's printing out only blank pages come out. I even purchase a new print head and new data cables and I still get blank pages. I have tried several cycles of head cleaning and Thinking that its a software problem, I disconnected the usb cable and did a test page print by holding down off/on & cancel button thing but it still goes through the motion of printing- printer starts up does a self priming, & printer carriage moves back & forth but prints nothing.

Please help and thanks in advance for all your ideas


----------



## j4meZ (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes I have same problem. I believe I have damaged the data cables or damaged the head during removal and reinstall. Very frustrating...Somgadollar, try resetting your ink pad counter also, my Epson R230 came with this program its called 'adjustment program', I tried this first thinking it was my luck.. but I was wrong. I have 2 new heads and cables coming in the post, I'll try and let you know how I go.

j4meZ


----------



## Alberto Govea (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi,
I am working with an Epson C88 to build my DTG printer at this moment I have the printing blank pages problem.
Any suggestion? I already:
-clean the print head
-clean the purge tube

Made this with a cleaner I bought and then with Windex and isopropyl alcohol But didn’t get any Improvement.

j4meZ what do you mean with “resetting your ink pad counter” ?

Best Regards!


----------



## dvd9bajakan (Dec 16, 2013)

Replace F1 & F2 on mainboard
F1 = Fuse 1
F2 = Fuse 2
damage because there is short.


----------



## Team Absurd (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi everybody, I am new here too. And bought a Epson R230 based DTG printer. We bought a new head and textile paint, but first time we tried we only get thick messy black lines on our shirt.
Is there any protocol to check if the printer work like it should?
Maybe on paper first?
Any help would be very appriciated!


----------



## Rizi4030 (Apr 6, 2017)

Ain Al Shaheen was established in April 2013 and takes great pride in the fact that 100% of their production – from material to end product – is done by them in their India and Pakistan units, while branding is completed in Dubai and Sharjah.

Please contact for more details.

Mr. Talha Shah
+971 56 3103999
[email protected]


----------

